# Diarrhea after colonoscopy



## Tpyne (Aug 5, 2011)

Goodmorning, I had my first colonoscopy yesterday a.m. After months of diarrhea the test showed only the dreaded IBS. No surprise,at least nothing serious was found. No fun though, since I already had bile induced diarrhea after gall bladder removal years ago. I take Colestid for that. I actually had been feeling ok till the procedure yesterday. Today my tummy sounds like a fish tank and the diarrhea is back with lots of bile. Have any of you IBS sufferers had tthis after the scope. I feel ok except for the tummy issues. If so, how long did this go on after the test. On top of that I was one of the lucky ones that was unable to be sedated. Two doses of all the meds but still felt it all and stayed awake. Not fun to say the least.Kind of figured that may happen after 2 of my 3 daughters also were unable to be sedated for scope procedures. Anyway, any thoughts on my tummy reaction to the scope are appreciated. Thanks, Tina and her "fish tank"


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you sure it's proper diaharrea and not the dye coming out? Cos when i had mine, the person putting the camera up me, told me that i'd be squirting the dye out for the rest of that day *nice*. He told me it would come out of my anal area, that it would feel like diaharrea. Also, i did urinate afterwards more than usual.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is normal for the prep to irritate things for a couple days or so for some of us. Just take imodium if it is a problem. Alos with the prep you may have washed out some of the good gut bacteria... so taking a probiotic for a bit may help too.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

The prep really irritated my gut. A week after the procedure I had bloody D which was very urgent, (sorry if too much information!) but wanted to let people know not to worry if this happens as my doctor said it was due to the biopsies having been taken.


----------

